# Sugimoto gyuto



## aaronsgibson (Aug 17, 2011)

Hey all. Well I've been kind of interested in one of these for a little bit. I've heard that the handles are crappy, (so either I would sand it and refinish it or just replace it) but I was wondering what anyone who used or uses one thinks of the steel and how it preforms. Thanks again.


----------



## JBroida (Aug 17, 2011)

i had a suji from them... not a huge fan of the geometry or the grind


----------



## aaronsgibson (Aug 17, 2011)

really? from what I thought it was similar to an aritsugu a type or am I really off base?


----------



## JBroida (Aug 17, 2011)

it was kind of clunky and thick behind the edge with a huge bevel ground into the right side and almost no bevel on the left... like this (FYI these are all stock images... i had not sharpened the blade at that point... thats how it looked out of the box):


----------



## SpikeC (Aug 17, 2011)

aaronsgibson said:


> really? from what I thought it was similar to an aritsugu a type or am I really off base?


 
Considering all of the negative comments about the stock configuration of the A type, I'm surprised that you would be thinking thusly.


----------



## aaronsgibson (Aug 17, 2011)

haha think I worked to way to long today, my mind was in it's own world. Think I need a drink???


----------



## SpikeC (Aug 17, 2011)

I know I do!


----------



## aaronsgibson (Aug 17, 2011)

Don Julio 1942 here  Best I've ever had.


----------



## SpikeC (Aug 17, 2011)

Lagunitas Lil Sumpin' Wild!


----------



## Timthebeaver (Aug 18, 2011)

I have the "budget" 210 wa-gyuto with the decidedly rubbish handle (plastic bolster). Very thin, light blade, 90/10 asymmetic with that big bevel. I like the steel, very easy to sharpen, decently hard (RC ~60) crisp feeling stainless. It runs short at about 195mm on the edge and has a narrow profile. It's a useful size, and I use mine a lot.

I believe that the wa-gyutos get significantly more "mighty" as the blade length increases, which (with along the buffalo ferrule on the longer knives) may partly explain the strange pricing structure of these gyutos. The weight of the 270mm is 219g for example, which I would wager is almost double that of the 210 version.


----------

